# FC350 movement



## graphis_7

Anyone know what the FC350 movement is based on? Would this be serviceable by a local watchmaker or would it have to be sent to FC? I cant find any sources on whether it is an in-house movement or a ETA based. Thanks


----------



## lvt

Looks like a Sellita SW200, similar to ETA 2824 but with 26 jewels.


----------



## Nokie

The FC 700 and 900 series are their in-house movements. 

Everything else is a SW200 or based on a similar ETA, which any good watchmaker should be able to service.


----------

